# can't remove photoshop cs4



## boydphoto

i tried the trial version. now i can't remove it. i tried using "add and remove programs", but it doesn't work. i went to program files and tried there. it still shows in add and remove, even though the program's not on my comp for me to use. how can i actually get rid of it? thanks, boyd.


----------



## ghosthacker

You don't say what OS you are using but.

See if this helps.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/247501

Note: If you are trying to remove it so you can reinstall it to try it again, don't bother you'll not likely find the well hidden key that is installed to prevent this.


----------



## boydphoto

i've done some reading online since i posted that. i found exactly what you told me. if you don't install it right the first time you are out of luck. you can NEVER uninstall all of it, which prevents you from re-installing it. one site i found had notes to and from adobe; really nasty replies from adobe to people with the same problem as me. i appreciate your taking the time to help me. thanks, boyd.


----------



## lister

Did you try installing and un-installing?

If that didn't work try the CS4 clean up script

http://www.adobe.com/support/contact/cs4clean.html


----------



## CJS23

lister said:


> Did you try installing and un-installing?
> 
> If that didn't work try the CS4 clean up script
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/support/contact/cs4clean.html


This is of course spot on in this case.

Additionally, I use Revo uninstaller http://www.revouninstaller.com Choose Advanced when prompted for removal type. I find this FREE program very useful in removing both unwanted programs and the gunk it leaves behind. This program works even if the built-in uninstaller for a program fails.


----------



## ghosthacker

Do we know that this "clean up script" works for the trial version that is in question here?

I'm still curious if we are trying to simply remove the name from the add/remove list or are we trying to uninstall a trial version so as to be able to try it again?


----------



## emotd

Adobe has used track 0 (boot sector) in the past to track installs of their software(a very nasty trick that shouldn't ever be used, it can cause problems if you using True Crypt). Check out Steve Gibson's show notes  for shows #133 and #134. If cs4 is using this form of copy protection then it will take some work to restore your boot sector to the condition prior to the cs4 install.


----------



## CJS23

Have you tried the Revo uninstaller?

Works every time for both me and my customers including on Norton, Adobe products et al

You say it still appears in Add / Remove programs which is the only prerequisite for Revo to work


----------



## lister

A previous install of the trial that has run out will/should not stop a fresh install of the trial or full version.

you will be prompted to install a serial (then activate) on first run however.

The script won't delete the preferences for cs4 or some program files folders (eg: plugins) if they've been modified.


----------



## boydphoto

lister, i appreciate your time, but i tried both those things and no go. thanks, boyd.


----------



## boydphoto

gh, it didn't work for me. i would love to reinstall, but that doesn't work unless you remove EVERY LAST segment of cs4, i cluding the hidden key. boyd


----------



## boydphoto

i used revo, thanks. it removed all the stuff the others did, but left the items the others did, also.below i show the results of a search for cs4. i can remove the other items , but these are a mystery to me. where the heck are they? thanks, boyd.

they are, i386\driver.cab

windows driver cache i386\driver.cab


----------



## ghosthacker

boydphoto said:


> gh, it didn't work for me. i would love to reinstall, *but that doesn't work unless you remove EVERY LAST segment of cs4, i cluding the hidden key.* boyd


I know that. That is why they do it. If it was easy to reinstall a trial version why would anyone bother to buy the product. 

You don't think the people at Adobe work for nothing do you?


----------



## lister

the screenshot doesn't contain any CS4 files on your machine, so don't worry.

What are you trying to do - uninstall? The script will do/has done that.

If you want to reinstall you'll need a serial + activation number bought from Adobe.


----------



## flgolfer29

I also was having trouble removing Photoshop CS4. Downloaded Revo uninstaller and it worked wonderfully.

I'll try downloading the trial again in the morning.

Thanks,


----------



## CJS23

flgolfer29 said:


> I also was having trouble removing Photoshop CS4. Downloaded Revo uninstaller and it worked wonderfully.
> 
> I'll try downloading the trial again in the morning.
> 
> Thanks,


Glad to hear it. Revo rocks out as far as I'm concerned. As long as the program appears in the list of installed programs it has always, without exception, worked for me.


----------



## ngh903

As you can guess, I, too, am having trouble uninstalling the Adobe Photoshop CS4 trial from my computer. It says that Adobe updater is running and can't uninstall until it's closed. How do I close it? Thanks!


----------



## CJS23

Go to http://www.revouninstaller.com and download Revo.

When prompted for removal type choose Advanced.

A System Restore Point will be created then the Program's, in this case Adobe's, uninstaller will run.

Once you get to the error you mention, don't worry just click cancel or OK or whatever then click Next in Revo.

Revo will then delete all the Programs files and more importantly Registry entries. In rare cases you may need to reboot to allow Revo to remove locked files.

Try it - it should work. I use Revo on mine / customer's PCs / Laptops with great success.

Post your results


----------



## boydphoto

i appreciate your help. boyd


----------

